
More Media attacks on Musk, this time fluffier than ever - urlwolf
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/elon-musk-should-know-better/561377/?single_page=true
======
theredking
"Musk was indignant at comparisons to Donald Trump—another infamous
journalist-hater of the moment—but he has clearly invited such comparisons
through his behavior. Both men lack restraint in self-publishing. Both appear
to be thin-skinned beyond reason. " This is a direct quote from the article.
Need anyone say more?

